# NK cells investigations/treatment



## kimmyd (May 14, 2013)

Hello, has anyone had NK cell levels tested? And treatment if they are high? We have an appointment with Mr Gazvani (Liverpool) tomorrow. I’m interested to hear other peoples experience with this.Thanks


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm considering having this test done too, would be really interested in hearing from anyone of there out come as well xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

There is an immune issues board here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

They may be able to give you some advice.

Take care,
Mel x


----------



## Dinopod180 (May 18, 2013)

Hi I'm really interested to hear how mr gasmani Responded about the nk cell tests, he is my consultant too, and I wanted to ask the same questions  I have Graves' disease and I am aware there is a link between this and nk cells?


----------



## kimmyd (May 14, 2013)

Mr Gazvani was lovely. He thinks I’m being premature requesting NK cell testing. I’ve had one failed IVF fresh transfer and I have four frozen day 5 embryos. The test costs £850 which is steep. However, there is evidence that embryo biopsy can help implantation. So after a LOT of talking with my husband we’ve decided I’ll have the NK cells testing next cycle, before the FET. Hopefully my NK cell levels with be normal – intralipids cost £700 per treatment! If I don’t have the test and I don’t get pregnant I think I’ll regret not having the test more than I'd regret having the test (if that makes sense!) x


----------



## liz0505 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm looking into this test and wondered how you got on - I see your post was a couple of months ago so thought you ,ight have some answers by now?

Thanks


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a blood test for NK cells with my tx in the lister which cost £195. It showed slightly elevated levels and I was put on 25mg steroids during tx and I now have beautiful twin boys. I had previously had several failed attempts, 2 bouts of ohss and a miscarriage. Not sure what the difference in the tests are. Agate on the immune boards is brilliant at helping you understand about immune issues.

Emma xx


----------

